# Bibby Gas Tankers 1973-1982 (Crew)



## BibbyCook (May 12, 2020)

Anyone out there sailed on above ships would be nice if there were a few shipmates still out there.


----------



## Rob Armstrong (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi, I was on the "Hampshire" April -May 1980 Dubai to Donges ( ST. Nazaire I think) GP 1. You ?


----------



## BibbyCook (May 12, 2020)

*Hampshire 1980*

Hi Rob
I was on Hampshire October 1979(Houston) - January 1980 (Malta) August 1980 (Houston) - December 1980 (Dubai) as ships cook.
In April/May 1980 i was on the Lincolnshire also ships cook.
So it seems we missed each other unless you did more trips.


----------



## Rob Armstrong (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi mate, no I didn't do anymore on Bibby gas ships, got put right off by carrying a gas mask at all times. Have got some slides/photos of my time, will put them up on the site when I hunt them down as you might recognise some of the other faces. All the best. Rob


----------



## BibbyCook (May 12, 2020)

Hi Rob
Only time i ever carried a gas mask was on Wiltshire when we carried ammonia from Santos to Barcelona.
Look forward to the photos
regards
Dave Haigh


----------



## Rob Armstrong (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Dave We were carrying Ammonia, still gives me shivers when I dye my wife's hair ! 
Do you know if photos can be added to this section ? Although I've been a member for 11 years, I've only just started posting stuff. Cheers, Rob


----------



## BibbyCook (May 12, 2020)

Hi Rob
I have only been a member for 2 weeks so sorry can't help you with the photos


----------

